# Fisher XLS vs Blizzard 8100



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought I had decided on the XLS but I have been looking into the Blizzard 8100. Basically the sane thing i guess but with a few differences. Could you help me out? Which one would you rather have and why?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dealer support is a big thing...Price is a factor too....I just bought an XLS due to the fact the Fisher dealer near me is great...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Both good plows. Little is know on how the new blizzards will hold up, but the blade is basically the same as they have been. Which dealer is better? And do you have a preference between trip edge and full trip?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

rsvees;847422 said:


> Little is know on how the new blizzards will hold up, but the blade is basically the same as they have been.


Huh you are wrong twice! For one they do hold up. Many people have had them for years. And still plowing strong. I now have 2 and the first one i have had for 5 years. Strong beast, not a problem at all with it.

And they are NOT the same has they have been. Since they got bought out they were almost completely redesigned. Their not as heavy as they used to be, both in weigh and in strength. But other than the paint and a few minor things, they are exactly the same as the western.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Fisher...Trip edge...Western and Blizzard Full mold board trips, Fisher weighs a little more....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

All 3 are very good plows...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

MAE, the 8100 is the redesign of the 810. We don't know how the new aframe and stuff will hold up. the moldboard is still very much the same as the 810 was the past two years. And we all know that when they lightened them up they are weaker then the pre DD blades. So yes time will only tell how the 8100 will hold up.


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, the biggest thing for me was the trip design. I personally have yet to plow snow, however a couple of my lead guys have plenty of experience. They prefer the trip edge upposed to the full trip system. As for dealers. I have a fisher/boss dealer about 30 mins from me and a blizzard dealer about 45 mins from me. Price is always but it worries me that the 8100 is about $800 less than the XLS. Not sure if its because fisher has a "bigger name" or what. Thanks for all the input...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

For $800 bucks, I'd go Blizzard.


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah, i actually just looked at the price sheet again and its $900. I plan on getting two so that would save me $1800!

Im just worried about the trip system...Is a trip edge that much better than a full trip? Or does it not make that big of a difference?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

The trip edge....Some guys love it...Some guys hate it..Its all about whos behind the wheel of the truck...Tell the fisher dealer about the price of the Blizzard and that you are planning on buying 2 plows


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, ive tried that. He told me it is what it is and if your thinking about another plow than go buy theirs. lol. Kind of pissed me off...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW!!!.....Then go buy the Blizzard...You wont be sorry....


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah im going to give him a call tomorrow.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Trip is all about preference. I never had a trip edge plow. The only downside I can see with a trip edge would be if you hit something taller then the edge. Also the fisher has zero protection for the edges on the wings. Just the soft edge. Also from what I hear the wing edges wear quick on the fishers, although there is a fix for that. If you get the 8100, I would highly rec putting on a set of Winter Xendors on it to helpp with cutting edge wear.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I would take the direct lift plow over the chain lift.


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive decided on blizzard. Made a few phone calls and am positive with blizzard. Next questions would be....

I was looking at the power plow and the speedwing. The SW is about $500 cheaper than the 8100. What are the pros and cons of the speed wing vs the 8100?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Depends on what you are plowing. I have an 810, because I have some smaller lots that I need control over the wings. If I was plowing bigger lots the speedwing would be my choice because you wouldn't need to suck in the wings to get through a drive thru or other tight space.


----------

